# On Moderation



## User (27 Jul 2017)




----------



## Phaeton (27 Jul 2017)

You've been a very very very naughty boy, now go sit on the step!


----------



## Cycleops (27 Jul 2017)

I also had the same on one post, I think its because they were short on moderators.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4896236, member: 9609"]@Moderators why have I been put on moderation ?[/QUOTE]It's alright, you haven't been.

The post you will have got that message for is in the helmet section where everyone is moderated to prevent the slanging matches that unfortunately have a tendancy to spring up in those discussions.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jul 2017)

Cycleops said:


> I also had the same on one post, I think its because they were short on moderators.


I'm working as hard as I can.


----------



## mjr (27 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4896277, member: 9609"]

I hadn't realised I had entered that dark place [/QUOTE]


----------



## Drago (27 Jul 2017)

I've gone and posted there just to experience this phenomenon.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4896277, member: 9609"]

I hadn't realised I had entered that dark place [/QUOTE]

View: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xkjq2f


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2017)

Even i have posted there once or twice and lived to tell the tale.  the moral of the story is, " stay away from the helmet tnread".


----------



## Welsh wheels (27 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> I've gone and posted there just to experience this phenomenon.


I going to go the same


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jul 2017)

I don't have to let them through you know.


----------



## Markymark (27 Jul 2017)

There's still a helmet thread?? Seriously guys. It's time to make like Elsa...


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I going to go the same


Your article has appeared, but what happened to @User9609's?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Your article has appeared, but what happened to @User9609's?


Approved in this thread: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/look-at-this.221658/


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jul 2017)

Markymark said:


> It's time to make like Elsa...


The lion?


----------



## jefmcg (27 Jul 2017)

User said:


> Roadkill's side-thread





Rickshaw Phil said:


> Approved in this thread: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/look-at-this.221658/


Oops. The perils of the _ignore_ button.

As you were.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4896307, member: 259"]Elsa I slappa you face. [/QUOTE]


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4896307, member: 259"]Elsa I slappa you face. [/QUOTE]


----------



## potsy (27 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4896236, member: 9609"]@Moderators why have I been put on moderation ?[/QUOTE]
About time your outrageous posts got moderated!!

Oh wait, it's not you but @User14044 I'm thinking of, as you were


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2017)

Phaeton said:


> The lion?


Lioness!


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Lioness!


Is a lioness still not a lion?


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2017)

Only people with one brain cell don't wear a helmet.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jul 2017)

Crackle said:


> Only people with one brain cell don't wear a helmet.


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2017)

But it should be made law, Phil.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jul 2017)

I can point you in the direction of exactly the right thread in which to make that point.


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2017)

I was going for, moderated and booted out the thread but you're far too relaxed.


----------



## mjr (27 Jul 2017)

Crackle said:


> I was going for, moderated and booted out the thread but you're far too relaxed.


Just because you like brownshirts and jackboots doesn't mean everyone does


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Just because you like brownshirts and jackboots doesn't mean everyone does
> View attachment 364560


I see what you're trying to do there. Perhaps it is about time the thread was locked.


----------

